# Replaced 1 1/2hp Jet with 2 hp HF



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Gene.
I bought a Delta a few years back that doesn't have the power I hoped for.
I think the HF model is going to be my next one.
They have a 20% off coupon in Wood magazine for HF that's good until the end of the year.
I think I'm going to take advantage of it.
Thanks for your review.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got this as well, and it lives up to its reputation - it keeps up with every one of my tools (including a 6" jointer and 13" planer) through 30' of flex tubing. I can't imagine that the models that sell for 3-4x the price provide that much better performance. I also bought the extended warranty, and I think I paid around $175 for it total. Absolutely recommended to anyone looking to get a decent dust collector, just make sure you have a dedicated 20A circuit since the startup draw is pretty good.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

This unit restores my faith in HF. They do make some really good products… and some junk!
The trick is in knowing the difference.
Check out the better filters. They are about the same price as the unit itself, but they filter so much better. Not a bit of dust in my shop. 
This is really a nice dust collector.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know how a company could sell a 2 HP dust collector for only $152. You can't find a 2 HP motor alone for that price. There are wierd happenings going on at HF. The elderly founder of the company is suing the new CEO, his son, for taking huge sums of cash out of the company for his personal and extravagant use. There are a lot of unhappy employees. I would not be surprised to see a major shake-up in the future.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have this collector and even ran a 4" PVC duct system with blast gates thgroughout my shop. Have a dozen tools hocked up to it and as long as only one gate is open at a time, it really works well. This is far more than a portable collector, it's a good central collection system. I also added a trashcan cyclone using the lid from woodcraft and it is even handier!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I also use the HF unit. 4" PVC to 6 machines with a blast gate for each. It works fine….as above only one gate open at a time. I paid $229.00 for my unit several years ago.


----------



## Florida_Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

There's a coupon in the back of "wood Magazines" "Workshop jigs, tips, and ideas book".
The coupon price for the DC is $139.99.
http://www.woodstore.net/bewojitiandi.html
I'm going to get one, when my retirement check comes.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

It would be nice if you provided links to both the Jet and the HF units to see if you are comparing apples to apples or to oranges. If the filter medium is different (microns of filtration) for example you would have more or less suction , not to mention the horsepower differences.
Congrats on your new equipment : )


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi! Dusty, 
I appoligise for not having the links you ask about. There probably are some differences. My main reason for liking it is, I don't have to pick up half as much sawdust from the floor anymore. It just flat does the job, I need done. I also do not notice much, if any increase in fine dust particle's in the air. I am just greatly impressed, especially with the huge cost difference. $159.99 compared 3 to 4 hundred plus shipping I paid a few years back for the Jet. Thanks to you and all the others for their comments to the post.

Hi! Jimi_C, I agree with the dedicated circuit. I Cannot run the shop exhaust fan at the same time. New circuit in the planing stage.
God bless


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I looked at the HF last week, Wood mag does have a coupon good till 12/24/10. How well does this machine work with 6" duct, anyone up it to 6".


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is the link I used to get a 20% coupon that HF accepted. I hope this helps someone.
God bless
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/harborfreight.com


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

ClayandNancy,

There are a lot of folks that upsize the intake port to 6" on the HF 2HP dust collector with good results. However you have to build your own adapter. Simply build a disk using the original flange, with a hole for 6" duct, drill the appropriate mounting holes, install the 6" duct, mount it all up and start sucking through 6" duct…

I have had one of these DCs for a while now, fitted with the Wynn 35A, they really do a nice job….


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the review, price is right! 
Gene thanks for the coupon link as well.

Wondering if this dust collector can be upgraded with an available cannister? Size?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Dale,

Yes the HF 2HP dust collector can, and very often is upgraded to a canister filter (mine is). You will want the Wynn Environmental 35A filter. In order to keep from clogging up that pleated filter you will want a separator of some sort.

For the separator, I would suggest you go with a shop built Thien Cyclone Separator, which you can build as either an integrated baffle into the DC, or as a separator trash can separator.

See my writeup on the subject. I presently have Thien separators for both my DC and my shop vac. They work fantastic!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I heard the HF ones really suck.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I heard the HF ones really suck.

LOL!!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

I picked one up less than two weeks ago. All I can say is that HF may have some junk and some Gems as in this Dc but they do have the best Customer service I've dealt with in a long long long time.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I have had nothing less then excellent service from my HF dust collector.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I think a HF 2hp motor is about the same as a 1 1/2 HP motor from a better manufacturer. The thing is these days so many tools are being made by the same few factories that everything is becoming pretty much the same. I doubt you would see much if any difference. I think the reason everyone (including myself) speaks so highly of the 2hp HF unit is because of the bang for the buck. Where else can a guy get a DC unit that will handle (in my case 6 machines) for a $139.00.

BTW-I also run mine through a Thein Separator which makes a huge difference.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

It increases what my drum catches. My 4" PVC duct goes to my Thein Separator that sets on top of a 55 gallon drum, through the DC unit and then exhausts onto the ground out behind my shop. My Thein Separator catches 95% + of all the saw dust including almost all of the fines. I never see any kind of saw dust build up outside on the ground at the 4" exhaust port.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

DB, Abbott, Thanks much for the information and links. I peeked at the DBhost shop and DC configuration.. That's exactly what I've been looking for but pretty new to woodworking and was a bit confused!

Sounds like a trip to HF is in order in a day or two.

Cheers!


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I've always heard good things about Wynn filters, but are there an less expensive alternatives? Not that the Wynn are priced like gold, but $140 for the HF, $40 to build a Thein and then $165 for a filter!

I've read enough of the Pentz site to understand the filtration issue. I have been using a small Thein (5 gallon drum) for couple years and the shop vac remains empty and the shop vac "mico" filter completely clean. This has only been used on a CNC router which creates fine dust. Before the Thein was put on my CNC the shop vac filter needed to be cleaned every 30 minutes of working and filter replaced every forth time. Not to mention that the shop vac duct by pass with the shop vac (before thein) had me hacking for hours afterward.

My to-do list include connecting my HF to a shop built Thein over a 58 gallon drum. That will be used for table saw, planer, router…

Steve.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

SteveMI, most people use 50 gal drum, you are special using a 58gal drum, LoL
I also have one of this HF dc, I paid $139.00 for it and it works fantastic. I have it connected to a thien separator, my next step is to use a cyclone separator( as soon as I have more money)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

On the separator / performance issue. On mine I never ran it with the stock bag, instead I have the Wynn installed from the time I first fired it up. While there might have been some air flow hit, it is not noticeable…

I do fully intend to convert mine to side inlet, with 5" ports though, mostly so I can run BOTH 4" legs of the HF OEM 5×4x4 Wye through the separator.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Bert - Being frugal requires the need to adapt in many cases. I wanted a drum with quick release clamp on the top for quick uncoupling and plastic to keep the weight down. Just happened to find one for cheap that held soap for car wash in its previous life. On the side it has 58 gallons molded in it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

SteveMI, thanks you for the explanation


----------



## tompkird (Jul 30, 2009)

I am wondering, is the micron rating 50, 30, 20, 10 or even a fine 2 or 1? Does the box say what it is? I would be interested in this deal if I knew the rating? I have a HF right up the street! I go there for sand paper, brushes, caster wheels, tarpes, latex/leather gloves, rope, clamps and special tools (the ones you use only once or twice!).


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

5 microns.
Description of Central Machinery 97869

Large-capacity dust collection system with 70 gallon, 5 micron top bag captures the finest dust for a cleaner work environment in your shop or garage. That includes sanding dust, workshop dust and dirt, sawdust.


Clear bottom bag, so you'll know when it's full
Four locking swivel casters for easy transport
Lockable toggle switch
4" diameter intake and 4" diameter exhaust
Includes two collection bags, casters, hex wrenches
Although our price is ridiculously low on this item, it is classified by our freight company as "overweight" and is subject to an additional shipping charge
Overweight Item subject to $89.95 additional Freight Charge

2 HP, 120 volt, 60 Hz, 20 amp peak, single-phase motor
3450 RPM
1550 CFM air suction capacity
Overall dimensions: 33" L x 22" W x 75-1/2" H
Weight: 103 lbs.


----------



## dawgwalker (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the review and all the comments I was sold last nite when I read them got up this morning and cleaned up the small HF $99 single bag dust collector that was not working for my garage work shop. I had dust every where. So I picked up the wood magazine an the 2 hp unit is advertised for $139.99 the HF manger returned my small dust collector without a receipt and gave me full credit which was $94 and I used the $139.99 coupon and paid $48 balance so I got the unit for $142 out the door. Got home it took about 1 hour to set it up the directions are bad but I am used to puting things together and I figured it out. Set up my router table and and made some dust. I am very impressed with the suction and there was no visible dust in the air so the 5 micron bag works good. I am going to order the wynn 35a cartridge for $ 150 delivered to my door. Has anyone tried the new Nano cartridge ?

So long story short I will have a killer dust collection system 0.5 micron with the wynn cartridge for a total of $292 also I will add the machine operates quietly compared to my shop vac and the small HF dust collector. I measured the db's at 75 with my iphone app.

Mike


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Mike, I recently completed my 2HP HF DC just as dbhost originally described (Thanks DB!) 
Used the 35A100SBOL Wynn 35A and added a Thien baffle to the HF center section. It works great, just amazing performance for under $300, other similar units cost over double that. Also very pleasant audio and convenient to operate with the X-10 remote switch.

Completed - 









The baffle - 









Hard at Work - 









Again, thanks to my south Texas neighbor dbhost for all the info on this and his shop blog. I'm following right along in your footsteps!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

what is the advantage of the baffle inside the dust collector versus in an external trash can?
It seems to me that a trash can is much easier to empty than this plastic bag. I empty mine with a grain shovel and I put everything in my wood stove.
Did you also install a neutral vane?
Soon ( I hope) I shall install a "real"cyclone


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the same dust collector sold under a differant name in Canada (Busy Bee) with the optional canister and am very happy with it. I am also curious about the baffle.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Bert and Don, 
I'm very space limited in my shop (garage) and wanted to first try the DC without an external trash can separator. So far it does exactly what I needed, ie, very effective dust collection for the table saw.

The use of the internal baffle was based on dbhost's very detailed analysis and reporting the same application, if I remember correctly, before he added an external separator. If you will check his posts on the DC subject, the information is presented far better and in more detail than I should attempt.

No, I did not use a neutral vane, again based on dbhost's finding that it wasn't nearly as effective as the baffle by itself. Again, hope I'm not misinterpreting or mis-stating his results… I'm just a begineer at this stuff!


----------



## dawgwalker (Jun 6, 2010)

Smitty, Nice work ! I get the design but did you set it up with the baffle in a separate can first to see the difference? I thought the idea of the baffle was to separate the big stuff from the dust. It looks like you would get more of a chance for shavings to get up in the filter?? If it works better I would give it a go as well. What is the blue strap you use on the lower bag?

Yesterday when I did my first run I got dust leaks from the lower bag in a few places. I will need to remedy this as well. Also what do you use to seal off the top of the filter how is it held down (the top)??


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Mike, 
Nope, I just went with the baffle in the DC since I only have sawdust - no big stuff - to deal with right now. It's doing fine for that. Pretty sure that even at that, the baffle will help with the big chunks or shavings even in the DC itself. An external separator just does more/better of the same thing, I think. Seems like Gene, Steve, Abbott or dbhost already discussed some comparisons and results, hopefully they might chime in and better answer your questions. Collectively there is a tremendous amount of knowledge and experience here on LJ and I am by far the dimmest bulb in the chandelier when it comes to DC technology.

The blue is masking tape, just used it to hold the bag while installing the clamp, never took it off! The filter has a soft rubber gasket on the bottom surface, seals against the internal DC surface when the 3 turnbuckles that hold it in place are tightened. No leakage on mine that I've noticed, but it sure has reduced my dust problem!


----------



## dawgwalker (Jun 6, 2010)

Dale ,
So the top of the filter is enclosed? I am going to order mine tomorrow. Yes I am a novice here as well and I find this site addicting I love reading the reviews of tools I want.

My garage is very small as I have too many toys and the DC is the last thing I can fit without moving something outside. As it is now I will be buy a mobile base for my drill press so I can put my DC where it sits now..I really do not have room to do a separate trash can but I do not really think I need one as I am mainly using the Band saw and router. I just got the stand for the router and I am going to enclose the bottom and get one of those rockler kits that will split the air from the cabnet to the top as I made a free hand dust gard with a floor sweep mounted on some 2×3 that works great. The router is a major dust bomb for sure. My goal is to be able to work with the garage door closed .

Thanks again for your knowledge


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Mike, 
I am going to add a bit more information in my 'workshop' section with more detail about the dust collector and remote switch addition. Might be better to have it over there rather than continuing to clutter up Gene's thread here. 
Yes the top of the filter is enclosed. When talking to the Wynn filter application engineer, he recommended the 
35A100SBOL filter for my intended use and shop.
(See the 'recommended filter' blurb at the bottom or the link above.) My shop sounds the same as yours, 1/2 of two-car garage, way too many tools, and usually work with the doors closed. My router table is also in work, but that's another story!


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Charlie, as I noted earlier, didn't make any comparison tests at all, just trying to get a near-term solution in place. Wish I had room for an external separator, and there may be one in the future as my garage morphs into a real woodworking shop! Right now it's a one-wall operation -


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Charlie, 
The Delta unit sure does pack more into about the same volume and footprint than the HF unit. Another pending project is to reconfigure the HF unit as others have already done into a similar arrangement with the motor above a separator. 
I looked long and hard at those at my local Rocklers, but with the Delta cannister kit which was a requirement for me, it was close to $600. 
Sure wish my garage/shop flooor looked as nice as yours!


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys… I could use a little help. I'm thinking about replacing my Jet 1.5 HP with the HF 2.0HP and a canister. My question is, the HF says it is rated at 1500 CFM. Is this true? Versus the Jet 1.5 at 1,100 CFM? Also I looked at the Penn State canisters. Which one would go with the HF collector? I'm thinking the taller one (40" I think) because it would provide greater surface area.

It doesn't look like there are a lot of options in the 110/120 2HP range. It seems the 110s pretty much stop at 1.5 HP and the 220s start at 2HP. The HF seems like an affordable compromise.

I appreciate any and all advice. Thanks.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Tim, I can't help with a measured flow rate, but can sure say that I"m most happy with the performance of the HF 2hp unit with the Wynn 35A filter. It runs like a champ on my 115/20A circuit, no signs of overloading or dimming lights. You might try to capture one at the $139.99 price if the coupon in Wood magazine hasn't expired. That's the best deal going IMHO.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Smitty… so I went to Barnes & Noble and bought a Wood Magazine and used the coupon to buy an HF collector for $139.99. I just ordered the Wynn Nano filter. I'll let you know how it works out. Also, I saw a recommendation and link for a remote control here on LJs, but can't find it. What would you or anyone recommend? Thanks.

FYI, the coupon expires 3/23/11.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Tim, Post #11 in my workshop thread: http://lumberjocks.com/smitty22/workshop
That's also working very nicely. Note the comments about the alternate sources for the x-10 hardware, will save you some $$.


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

I purchased my model 97869 HF dust collector last week and have now racked up about five hours on the thing: two hours continuous yesterday and three more continuous today.

I do woodworking out in my back yard, which is a "natural" yard with plenty of trees, lots of leaf mulch, and NO grass. Plenty of shade, too, which is good, because my workshop is small (200 square feet) and I do a lot of work out on a 10×17 foot adjacent deck. Most of my bigger tools (jobsite saw, band saw, jointer, thickness planer, sliding miter saw, bench-top shaper, 6×48 bench-top sander, etc.) are on stands that have wheels. (My big drill press and some other tools stay indoors.) I just roll the items out onto the deck and cut, sand, and plane as required, with the dust collector working without bags or filters (maximizing efficiency) and blowing the dust and chips out onto a tarp that I temporarily lay down on the ground to catch the stuff. To aim the dust as required I picked up some large plumbing sections (90 degree or 45 degree, depending on where I want to aim the dust) that are attached to the top (and removable for storage) and vent in any direction I choose. The pieces are black, so they fit in with the style of the blower.

This dust collector seems to work quite well. It is considerably more powerful than the 7-amp GMC unit that I was using before, and since I will hook up three tools at a time to the collector when doing my work the extra suction is worthwhile. (I do not use the thing with my sander, since it efficiently vents the small amount of dust into the open air and I let gravity handle the output from my jointer, with a newspaper catching the chips as they slide down the chute.)

Some points about this dust collector that may be of interest and help to our readers.

1. The 20-amp motor is rated at "peak" amps, which is almost a useless specification. No mention of the steady draw, but it is probably in the 12 to 15 amp range. I am basing this on the air pressure I feel with my hands in comparison to the 7-amp GMC, as well as on number two, below.

2. Relating to number one, above, the 6-foot power cord is a 16 AWG type, which is obviously NOT thick enough to comfortably handle even 15 amps, let alone 20. This is probably due to the often sloppy way Chinese manufacturers will build an item that is strong in one respect and weak in important other respects, even with upscale tools, let alone budget HF versions. I replaced my cord with a 12-foot 14 AWG type, easy to do with this machine. There is no 240-volt option.

3. The impeller appears to be a roughly 9-inch job, made of steel, and is vibration free. This appears to be the same diameter as the one in my much smaller GMC unit (which was not vibration free when new; I had to install small weights to fix that problem), although the individual blade pieces are a bit wider. (Pictures of both units side by side, as well as the HF alone with its amiable exit ports, are attached, as is a shot of the work area with some of the tools set up to go.) I cannot guarantee the exact size measurements of either impeller, since I did not remove the outer covers and do an exact check. Instead, I did my measuring by inserting a ruler into the housings through the outlets and up against the center shaft of the impeller and noted the distance to the outer edge. With both units it was 4 inches, which tells me (assuming about an inch thickness for the center shaft section) that the overall diameters were roughly 9 inches. (One review I read of this unit said it had a 10-inch impeller, but perhaps there were variations during the construction runs.) Interestingly, the housing is big enough to handle a 10, 11, or even a 12 incher, and one wonders why the smaller size was chosen. However, it may be related to it being wired only for 120 volts. A bigger impeller would put the motor under greater load, increasing the current draw, I think, mandating a 240-volt feed. The smaller impeller keeps the unit out of electrical trouble with the input.

4. The motor itself seems very solidly built, with the shell made of cast iron instead of the usual steel or aluminum. It may be an old design, but as long as the bearings are good it should hold up.

5. The on-off switch appears to be a 10-amp rated type, which makes it too small for the current draw, even if the 20-amp rating is radically bogus. This switch looks identical to the one on my 7-amp GMC. and even with that low rating the GMC switch pitted enough over time to give me trouble. I took the switch apart and cleaned off the burned marks and it works OK now, but it will eventually do the same thing all over. Fortunately, switches like this are easy to take apart and clean up (and cheap to buy), but it is likely that the one on the HF unit, with its obviously much larger motor, will pit up and cause problems much sooner than the one on the GMC did. Consequently, I ordered a 20-amp switch from Grizzly to replace it.

Time will tell if this unit does the job, but so far, so good. I ran the old GMC continuously and it never let me down, except for that switch. The HF unit will be run similarly as I do my work out on my work deck. It had better do the job, because my mods have already violated the warranty.

Photos show the modified unit, the unit along side the GMC unit, and my work deck in operation.

Howard Ferstler


----------

